# Questions on floating/texturing wood paneling.



## *C-Ro* (Dec 9, 2014)

So, I am about to buy a house that was built in the early 70's, and like most homes of that time, all the interior walls are wood paneling. So i've read that some people say it dosen't last and what not, but my aunt and uncle had this done in their house over 10 years ago and it is holding strong with no cracks or peeling. 

So, i plan to first sand all of the walls with a 60 grit disc on an orbit sander, followed by wiping it down with a de-greasing agent, and then floating the wood panels by applying drywall mud to all of the lines and taping and mudding all butt joints and corners, and then spray a orange peel texture on all of these walls. 



My real question is, should i prime the walls with an oil-based primer prior to applying drywall mud to any of the seams and joints and spraying my texture or should i float the paneling, spray the texture and then prime over all of that ??

Thanks for your replies in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry but your plan makes little since to me.
Was the paneling installed over drywall?
Any texture on a wall or ceiling is near imposable to clean or repair without it showing.
If you like the look of the paneling why do anything?
It's not going to fail just look like your stuck in the 70's.
If you do not like the look of the paneling, remove it, do no try and cover it up.


----------



## *C-Ro* (Dec 9, 2014)

So I'm not really sure what is confusing, but i will try to clarify. 
- I do not like the look of the paneling, which is why i want to float it and spray a texture over it.
- I don't really want to remove the paneling, due to the magnitude of labor that would take, and i really don't want to put sheet rock over it either, due to having to remove all of the door frames and other reasons. 
- Like i said, i've read that floating wood paneling with drywall mud dosent hold up, and i have read that it does, my uncle and aunt had this done in their house 10+ years ago and it is holding up great. 
-Also, im not sure what you meant by "Any texture on a wall or ceiling is near imposable to clean or repair without it showing." ... there is no texture on the wall at this time, it is just wood paneling. 


So back to my original question. Should i prime the paneling and then fill in the grooves and the joints and spray the texture, and then prime it again, or can i just fill in the grooves and joints and spray the texture directly over the wood panel and THEN prime ?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Since it's your house,
1. wash with TSP
2. prime with shellac primer - 2 coats since shellac is thin and you want best as possible surface to work on,
then go with your idea.

Compound and panel textures will not match, no matter how smooth the panels are. You can skim the panels or prime with 3/4" roller to try to even things out, but it leaves less than smooth painted wall.


----------



## *C-Ro* (Dec 9, 2014)

carpdad said:


> Since it's your house,
> 1. wash with TSP
> 2. prime with shellac primer - 2 coats since shellac is thin and you want best as possible surface to work on,
> then go with your idea.
> ...


So what u are saying is that you will be able to see a difference from where the joint compound is and where the wood is ? U think you could really tell even if a texture is sprayed over it ?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry I just replied with what I knew, and missed you said you were texturing it. Again sorry but I don't know anything about texturing and how much sins it covers, although I suppose a lot.


----------



## bilug (Apr 16, 2014)

Prime with BIN 123. It is alcohol based and extremely smelly. Wear a good respirator and backroll. You will need to work the primer into all the grain and joints so the surface is sealed.
Do you mudding, texture and paint.

Have fun.


----------



## jmyers63 (Oct 7, 2014)

Back to joecaption's post, is there sheetrock under the paneling - I would assume so. Just take down the paneling and use your effort the finish the rock rather that skim coat the paneling. Probably less work overall and a better result. 
Just my two cents...


----------

